# Smallest caliber?



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

*What is the smallest caliber someone should use for black bear?*​
.22400.00%.243/6mm715.22%.25748.70%.264/6.5mm715.22%.277510.87%.284/7mm613.04%.3081532.61%Bigger24.35%


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

For Bear, I would like to hit em real hard, a .444 marlin or 45-70 would be good. I would like something that shoots a big hole larger than .30 cal 325 WSM or 35 cal on up. This is based on what I have heard not from real world experiance so take it for what its worth.

I dont want to wear a bear rug wile its still alive " If you know what I mean" :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have heard of people using 25-06 for bear. I personally would want something a bit bigger just for the fact if I don't kill them on the first shot you might not get a second shot off. Now black bear might be a different story since they are smaller. Articles I have read say .416's .458, .375 H&H are suggested for the big Kodiaks in Alaska. I personally shoot a 25-06 and a .300 win mag. Both would kill a bear say several hundred pounds. If you get over that the .300's would do fine. As far as the .325 wsm goes it would just be a bit better then the .300 win mag depending on bullet and grain you shoot. Either a 180 or 200 grain in ether cal would bring down any black bear I have seen, but not the big Grizzles. Like I mentioned earlier for really big bear a .338 is not even suggested. I would agree to a point with the .444 or .45-70. They can make some really big holes but lack the impact "STOPING" power the .30's and on up can go. But all you need to do to kill a bear is hit it in a spot that will kill it ASAFP. For that any cal would do.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i would say nothin smaller then the .308, i personally use a 30.06. u certainly dont want to wound him


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

an arrow


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Albertahunter said:


> an arrow


LOL :beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

When my father was stationed in Newfundland he said the 6.5x55 was more common than anything else. The 6.5x55 did a real good jod with bringing moose home for the locals all the time and the locals that went black bear hunting took what they had and more times than not it was a 6.5x55. But as for me I own and love the .338RUM and would use that as my caliber of choice. The way I see it I want to get it before it gets me ecspecialy if it bites back.


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

6.5 mm rifles have a fast twist to stabilize long heavy bullets. The long skinny bullets have a very high ballistic coefficient, and have a very high sectional density which gives them excellent downrange energy and penetration.

25 caliber bullets max out at 120 grains, but 6.5mm bullets, which are only slightly larger in diameter, max out at 160 grains.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

A 6.5 could kill a bear, yes, but a .25 out does it by a lot. A 25-06 has better bolistics, more speed, and more impact then a 6.5. The numbers I found on both the Federal ammo site and Winchester site shows that you can get a 140grn for the 6.5 and that is all. A 115 Winchester SBT might be a bit smaller but with the numbers to do more damage. The 6.5 might give you just a bit bigger bullet diamiter but lacks anything else.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Better be careful! I got jumped on another thread for making that claim! :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well go ahead and jump on me. The truth is in the numbers I found. I'm not saying a 6.5 would not be able to kill a bear, it has a bit more frontal diamiter then the other .25 cals. It does, however, lack punch and speed the .25 with the smaller bullets have. You could kill a bear with a 55grn FMJ form a .222 if you hit it right. But for killing power on an animal that insted of running the other way might run at you untill its dead, you'd want somthing with a lot of punch. Since black bear are smaller just about any gun could do. Arrows are mostly used on many of the out-posts in canada. For Alaskin browns and other larger bear the smallest suggested is a .375 H&H since smaller guns lack the bullet size. A .300 RUM produces alot of impact but having the smaller bullet lacks the frontal impact the larger guns do. Mostly .375 H&H to .470 nitro.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> For Alaskin browns and other larger bear the smallest suggested is a .375 H&H since smaller guns lack the bullet size. A .300 RUM produces alot of impact but having the smaller bullet lacks the frontal impact the larger guns do. Mostly .375 H&H to .470 nitro.


Poppy Cock............... More Alaskan Brown Bears have been harvested with a 300mag or 338 than any other caliber available. Numbers in a book are nothing more than a starting point. When you believe in the misconception that higher fps always means better performance you're destined for a lot of disappointments in the field. What bear is larger than the brown bear?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Gohon said:


> > What bear is larger than the brown bear?


Poler bear.

I dont beleave in higher speed means kills. I look at the amount of impact, bullet type, bollistics, ect. You can have a slug moving at 4k FPS but have it with a low impact due to size, right? But you cannot have high impact without having some speed. The few articles I have read on bear hunting suggests having adiquite impact to stop the bear form charging. Looking at hunting somthing that can be dangerious like a bear I would want somthing that would give it a big push. I have heard about alomst anything being used to hunt bear including shot gun slugs. It goes back to the .223 argument...you have to hit um right. Same thing here.

And I ment to say Large bear...not larger. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> Poppy Cock


 :rollin: Sorry, I love that word...I had to comment.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Poler bear


That's a debate that probable will never end. The largest recorded Polar Bear weighed 2210 pounds. The largest recorded Brown Bear weighed a tad over 2500 pounds. The Polar Bear has been protected by the Federal Marine Mammal Act since 1972 and cannot be hunted except by natives and special controlled traditional hunts that disallow motorized transportation. In other words have you oiled your dog sled lately. I don't think many if any hunters target a Polar Bear hunt.


----------

